
Ask HN: What are you working on and why is it cool? (February 2014) - cjbarber
This thread was <i>fantastic</i>.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6617551<p>----<p>If you&#x27;re a dev, want to play with Ember, Angular or Meteor an are interested in working on a bitcoin related web project, email me: chris.barber@alumni.stanford.edu (also email me if you are already working on a bitcoin project :)
======
dschiptsov
I am helping people to realize that life could be much more than this
meaningless competition for so-called "success" fueled by greed, pride and
exhibitionist consumption.)

I am high altitude trekking instructor and cultural guide for Himalayan region
(Tibet, Nepal, North India). I provide no-nonsense introduction to Buddhist
and Hindu philosophy, ancient, "primitive" ritual-based religions, tribal
culture and traditions.

I am helping ex-addicts, like myself, to _almost_ undo the accumulated damage
and to rebuild themselves from within, by educating them in Eastern tradition
of self-knowledge (our nature without religious nonsense).

I am also advocating "old-school" understanding-based approach to programming,
as opposed to copy-paste-based modern coding.

~~~
contingencies
Check out Yunnan.

------
mguillemot
[https://www.gangsofspace.com/en](https://www.gangsofspace.com/en)

It's an action-oriented shmup/MMO which feels a bit like EVE Online on
steroids.

It is cool because all the game industry AAA developers have been pouring
dozens of millions of dollars to copy World of Warcraft for more than 10
years, and they kind of forget to innovate in the MMO field. Making something
different and seeing players appreciate it is hugely rewarding!

Also, making a MMO as a sole developer is extremely gratifying as a technical
challenge. Doing everything from the website, payment, 3d graphics, networking
engine, procedural game content, distributed servers, reporting, data
analytics, server monitoring, but also marketing, making video trailers,
talking to the press, going to game conventions... well... it's incredibly
intense and overwhelming at times, but makes me feel very much... alive?

~~~
deevus
Looks interesting. How are you innovating the MMO field?

------
new299
[http://www.quantumbiosystems.com](http://www.quantumbiosystems.com) an IC
that can read DNA without any complicated chemistry and on a device that costs
dollars.

It's cool not only because it could revolutionize medical research and
diagnostics. But also because it gives the world a fundamental new class of
sensor on which new applications will be developed for years to come.

~~~
xerophtye
uhh... how is this different from 23andMe and all that stuff? (not skeptical,
just curious)

~~~
fragmede
So you get your test-kit from 23andMe, you spit into the tube and you send it
to... a 3rd party lab that processes your DNA and ships the digital data to
23andMe.

That 3rd party lab has an IC that, using complicated, expensive chemistry,
will digitize your DNA. Except technically not. There are some 'hot' locations
that have been pre-categorized as 'interesting' on human DNA, that their chip
will investigate and report back, and isn't a full sequencing of the genome.

Two areas for to compete on are the complicated chemistry, and doing a more
complete genome sequence.

------
xerophtye
Smarter NPC. Not an actual game yet, but i started out trying to create a
generic AI system for NPC, because i really want to play games like that. So i
decided to contribute to this dream by making an open-source AI module for NPC
to help game developers create amazing games.

My idea is to make a Goal-based system. Each NPC would have a set of goals,
and would weigh in available actions as to how closer it would take them to
their goals. I decided to start of with something simple like "maximize gold"
so the NPC would take actions that resulted in most gold increase. i figured
if i did it right, the NPC would themsleves figure out paths in action-trees
that would let them make more gold. for example, figuring out that making
wooden stuff out of logs is more profitable than selling raw wood. Or that if
you can afford it, hiring people to make the wooden stuff (like a
business/company) is more profitable overall than doing it yourself (cuz of
multi-threading, opportunity cost, overall path weight, etc).

So it would be cool to see NPC picking out roles themselves, forming in-game
societies and behavin in line with their goals. heck maybe someone can make a
game that would involve using people's goals to influence them

------
mherrmann
Helium ([http://heliumhq.com](http://heliumhq.com)) is a library for web
automation. It's cool because it takes 66% less code and 75% less effort to
use than the de-facto standard for web automation, Selenium.

~~~
eps
Does it make you 28% more excited about web automation?

~~~
mherrmann
At least ;-P

------
zbruhnke
[http://spout.co](http://spout.co) \-- We're trying to make building finance
apps alot less scary for the average developer.

To be honest I see no reason why the average person can't add p2p payments
into their app or why an accounting software should have to wait years before
adding bank syncing.

We're making all of this do-able in a weekend or even at a hackathon.

We just launched to a few live customers last week and already we have a
backlog that we can't keep up with, but we're hiring to keep up with demand
and we're excited about where it can go.

We'd love thoughts and/or feedback if anyone is interested!

~~~
cynusx
I am interested. Do you guys cover european banks?

FYI, your signup for a private beta makes it very hard to click send. there is
like 1 pixel on the send-button that actually triggers the action.

~~~
zbruhnke
Thanks for the feedback, you can also hit enter, but I'll push a fix to change
that too! :)

Oh, and yes! we're starting to cover some European banks and have plans for
further European and asian expansion soon too.

------
hdkmraf
Was working on an automated cricket farm. Worked like a charm and didn't have
to worry about water. But then got a mite infestation and had to release the
little fellas. Will start again with a different design.

Working with life is awesome.

------
robinwauters
[http://tech.eu](http://tech.eu) because where else would people go to find
out about cool tech and startups coming out of Europe without having to weed
through too much crap?

------
chewxy
Been working on a book on asshole Javascript. A/B testing two titles:
Javascript Technical Interview Questions[0] and Underhanded Javascript[1]

It's cool because the way it came to be was entirely accidental. I was working
on much larger VM project when I told my friends "Javascript is so shit I can
write a book about it". One of my friends egged me on, and I accidentally
wrote 2 chapters the day HN went down. I'm now at 10 chapters and still
writing.

Also, I've never done anything like this so quickly before

[0]:
[https://leanpub.com/jsinterviewquestions](https://leanpub.com/jsinterviewquestions)

[1]:
[https://leanpub.com/underhandedjavascript](https://leanpub.com/underhandedjavascript)

~~~
jackgolding
I think you should add [2]
[https://leanpub.com/assholejava](https://leanpub.com/assholejava)

------
talmir
Still heavily under development:
[http://charsheets.herokuapp.com/](http://charsheets.herokuapp.com/)

Pathfinder d&d based character sheet manager. I got annoyed with the static
and excel based offerings out there so I created my own. Currently I view it
as near fully featured and want to make it work with more traffic than Heroku
can support, but I have no idea how (web-hosting for these types of sites
seems expensive as all heck).

Anywho, it was also a way for me to learn flask, bootstrap and knockout.

------
zarang
Developing a mobile phone app that can determine your blood pressure simply by
placing your your fingertip on the phone's camera.

Why is it cool? Currently 65 million Americans have high blood pressure, more
than 380,000 die each year primarily due to high blood pressure, and it costs
over 45 billion dollars in direct medical costs. Of even greater concern is
that over 45% of those with hypertension do _not_ have it under control. [1,2]

This app will provide instant and ubiquitous information about their blood
pressure to everyday citizens without the need for (as many) visits to the
doctor, or the purchasing of expensive medical equipment. It will empower the
people to take greater control of their own health, and offers the potential
to greatly reduce the burden on an already-overstretched healthcare system.

As it is based purely on the phone's video camera, it will be the first time
people can use their mobile phone to measure their blood pressure in the
convenience of their own home, at a time that suits them, without the need for
connecting your phone to additional proprietary specialist hardware.

[1]
[http://www.cdc.gov/bloodpressure/facts.htm](http://www.cdc.gov/bloodpressure/facts.htm)

[2] [https://www.heart.org/idc/groups/heart-
public/@wcm/@sop/@smd...](https://www.heart.org/idc/groups/heart-
public/@wcm/@sop/@smd/documents/downloadable/ucm_319587.pdf)

------
Avalaxy
I'm working on a WP8 app for Kraken (the bitcoin exchange):
[http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=a3857353-599a-434f-8293-...](http://www.windowsphone.com/s?appid=a3857353-599a-434f-8293-398745723de6).

It's fully functional. It shows live rates, your open & closed orders, your
balance and it has the ability to create and close orders.

I think it's cool because Windows Phone is the first platform that has a
Kraken app, and this app is arguably the best bitcoin app on the WP platform.

~~~
presty
I wonder how many people interested in Bitcoin use WP..

How many downloads have you got so far?

~~~
Avalaxy
You want to measure the amount of bitcoin users on WP by checking how many
downloads I've got? Kraken is a very small exchange, they only have around 60k
registered users.

Downloads are in the lower 1000+ so far. Engagement though is extremely good,
people start the app every day, and very often. Most of them keep returning
over and over again.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
Heard of the video game Starbound?
[http://playstarbound.com](http://playstarbound.com)

I'm pretty heavily involved in Minecraft reverse engineering, and I've started
a new website for reverse engineering Starbound. Dissecting the networking
protocol, file formats, or whatever else fits in, it's fair game for the site.
Come help out? [http://starbound-dev.org](http://starbound-dev.org)

------
MojoJolo
Right now, I'm working on Readborg [0], an Android app. It is a news reader
for Philippine news. I know that there are lots of news reader out there, but
I just checked the Play Store for News & Magazine category in the Philippines
and it looks promising. The problem is, Flipboard, Feedly, and such caters
majority of US and international news. For Readborg, I intend to cater
Philippine news for Filipino readers.

Readborg is also tightly integrated with TextTeaser [1], an automatic
summarization API that I created. Right now, it's on beta stage but you can
already download it at Google Play Store [2] if Philippine news is relevant to
you.

[0] [http://ph.readborg.com/](http://ph.readborg.com/)

[1] [http://textteaser.com/](http://textteaser.com/)

[2]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.readborg.r...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.readborg.readborg_app)

------
versusdotcom
We run Versus and are just working on automated comparisons of JS MV*
frameworks—check some examples:

Angular vs Backbone [http://versus.com/en/angularjs-vs-backbone-
js](http://versus.com/en/angularjs-vs-backbone-js)

Angular vs Ember [http://versus.com/en/angularjs-vs-ember-
js](http://versus.com/en/angularjs-vs-ember-js)

React vs Backbone [http://versus.com/en/react-vs-backbone-
js](http://versus.com/en/react-vs-backbone-js)

React vs Angular [http://versus.com/en/react-vs-
angularjs](http://versus.com/en/react-vs-angularjs)

Knockout vs Angular [http://versus.com/en/knockout-js-vs-
angularjs](http://versus.com/en/knockout-js-vs-angularjs)

Or compare any two frameworks by using the search on Versus.

~~~
collyw
This is a good idea, and hopefully will become an alternative to Stack
Overflows "closed as not constructive" questions.

------
lessmilk
I set myself a challenge: build one new HTML5 game per week in order to learn
how to make games. So far I've made 6 games, and 1) I already learned a lot,
and 2) the feedback I'm getting from players is super positive.

Link: [http://www.lessmilk.com](http://www.lessmilk.com)

~~~
deevus
Well done. I always tell myself that I'm going to make a game, and never get
motivated to do it.

I had a go of a couple of them and they were fun :)

------
thu
I am working on Reesd ([https://reesd.com](https://reesd.com)). This is a
redundant file store, similar to S3. Right now only the SCP protocol is
implemented and I hope to offer soon an HTTP API.

Normally Reesd first purpose will be to host Docker repositories/images but I
needed a nice way to backup PostgreSQL WAL-segments and use the store for log-
shipping. That's what scp is used for.

This is cool because my target audience has already scp on their computer so
using Reesd is just a matter of providing a SSH public key. And using scp is
quite natural in many situations: distributing files to a cluster of machines,
WAL-shipping as said above, Vim can open files through scp, ...

------
benbojangles
$100 Ghetto FPV Quadcopter
([http://seedmediacreative.wix.com/teamghettosheep](http://seedmediacreative.wix.com/teamghettosheep)
\- It's a cheap DIY tutorial how to build your own FPV (first person
view)micro quadcopter which weighs under 100grams.

The tutorial includes: -Video Transmitter build -Video Receiver build
-Controller tray/holder build

I'm hoping to build a tiny 2gram on-screen-display (OSD) module that displays
altitude & flight time. Also hoping to try Flir Lepton thermal camera too, but
Flir are probably waterlogged with emails.

------
tagawa
I've restarted working on [http://myshigoto.com](http://myshigoto.com) (for
finding English-speaking jobs in Japan) after doing pretty much nothing to it
since creating it five years ago - scratching my own itch.

With the pick up in the Japanese economy recently I've noticed a few nice
comments about it on blogs and forums. Not only is it satisfying to think I've
helped people find a job, it's given me the incentive to improve it and maybe
find a way to monetise it beyond just break-even AdSense revenue.

~~~
pypetey
There's some html in Similar Entries:
[http://myshigoto.com/node/72209](http://myshigoto.com/node/72209)

I like your design, it's simple, warm.

I did something similar but for all types of ads (including jobs)
[http://oglos.info/](http://oglos.info/)

~~~
tagawa
Thanks for the compliment and bug report - I've just fixed it manually until I
can work out how to prevent it from happening again.

I like the look of Oglos. Very clean and easy to browse.

------
victorin
[http://sdk.tradingmotion.com](http://sdk.tradingmotion.com) a high-level API
for developing automatic trading systems, with open source examples.

It is cool because it aims to democratize algorithmic trading development
using a geek approach. Algos are integrated with our marketplace
[http://isystems.com](http://isystems.com) where clients all around the world
use them on real accounts for a monthly fee.

~~~
tyler-codenvy
This is very cool. Algorithm trading design is a side hobby of mine, and see
the value in this. Good luck with the project.

If you get in touch tyler [at] codenvy.com, we'd like to offer you a special
integration for free that can help your developer-users.

------
guycook
I'm still working on getting QML [0] running in the browser because I think it
should be the write-once run-everywhere language of modern UIs.
[https://github.com/guycook/HQML](https://github.com/guycook/HQML)

[0] [http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qtquick-
application...](http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qtquick-
applicationdevelopers.html)

------
Sambdala
A distributed, encrypted file backup system.

[https://github.com/ConceptPending/fincrypt](https://github.com/ConceptPending/fincrypt)

Backups are verified at regular intervals to reduce the amount of trust needed
in the system, and every file is stored multiple times.

Eventually the goal is to attach a marketplace where end users will pay for
the space they use and those who provide storage will get paid for doing so.

~~~
gislan
I had similar idea a while ago, although it didn't involve bitcoins and I
never actually acted on it.

How do you solve the problem of an evil storage node provider who detects that
you're trying to recover a file from backup, blocks it and sends you a
"transfer X BTC to my account to get your data back" email?

~~~
Sambdala
Files are stored in multiple places and Storage Nodes will be asked to send
files on a regular basis, for example, to ensure there is sufficient
redundancy for a given file or if the end user wants to sync the files to a
new computer.

The storage nodes also have no knowledge of who owns the file or what the
contents are. Combined with the fact that they'd immediately stop getting paid
for the other files they're hosting, it seems like the ROI for one of those
evil nodes is pretty negative.

------
diasks2
[http://www.chat-correct.com](http://www.chat-correct.com)

Free video chat using WebRTC for teachers/students doing online English
lessons. You can click on a chat bubble and correct your partner's English.
The app then automatically color codes and annotates the mistakes. The app
will also track your mistakes (by type) over time.

~~~
personlurking
Nice! Assuming I couldn't use this with another language, correct?

~~~
diasks2
Thanks. Yes, the algorithm only works for English (as it currently stands). If
you have interest or ideas for making it work in other languages I would love
to hear from you.

------
sdesol
[http://gitsense.com](http://gitsense.com)

It's re-imagining how you can interact with your codes history and GitHub pull
requests. I'm desperately trying to get the installer and docs ready. The
installer for Linux should be available this week and the installer for Mac OS
X should be available next week.

------
davodesign84
[http://www.zonino.co.uk](http://www.zonino.co.uk) is a platform for finding
tech jobs in London startups. We scrape the jobs automatically parse them with
a natural language processing system (GATE), index them and make them
available to the public. For free! It gives me a nice fuzzy feeling :)

------
JamesChevalier
I'm building [http://citystrides.com](http://citystrides.com) ... It lets you
track your running, city by city - the main purpose is to track the streets
that you run in your city, but beyond that it also does shoe tracking, weather
info, step counting (if you have a FitBit), and route sharing.

It started out with me wondering if I could run every street in my city (and
not having a way to track that), but I'm growing it out to accommodate runners
all over the world.

A huge byproduct of CityStrides is the collection of poly files for cities
that I'm gathering at
[https://github.com/JamesChevalier/cities](https://github.com/JamesChevalier/cities)
which can be used to generate OSM files out of larger regions. This data
hasn't been available before now, so it might help create more city-focused
projects.

------
GFD2
ZikMe ([http://www.ZikMe.org](http://www.ZikMe.org)) a universal music
database, it will provide open and editable information under Creative Commons
license.

As we think information is the most powerful tool ever, we plan on radically
change how we learn and discover music, and that is cool !!

------
Risse
[http://coinsierra.com](http://coinsierra.com) We are working on a C2C
marketplace using Bitcoin. Bitcoin community seriously needs a proper and
secure marketplace for customers selling goods.

It's been really fun on working on this, and we hope to release the preview of
it this month.

------
f_gergo
I popularize app-less procrastination killer:
[http://spiniot.com](http://spiniot.com)

Short story:

1\. immediate effect of your effort is always fun

2\. spinning something gives you that immediate effect

3\. earlier phones were easy to spin, smartphones are like a brick, we wanted
to change that.

I invited a psychologist to explain why ~600 users like to have a spiniot on
their phones. He came up with these 3 ideas:

\- immediate effect of effort gives you a rare positive sensation

\- contrary to angular forms circular forms are engaging, when spinning your
smartphone, you draw several colorful circular forms

\- adults play for the same reason as kids

During occasional breaks, spinning your smartphone gives you a short but
fulfilling positive sensation. After that you don't feel the urge to check all
the usual distracting sources of procrastination (news, twitter, email...) and
you are motivated to get back to what you were doing immediately.

------
Achshar
A media player in the browser, along with JARVIS like dashboard features like
tracking space station flyover, keeping check on reddit, gmail, facebook etc
notifications, moon phases, sun cycles, weather, sunrise sunset moon rise moon
set notifications, torrent control and status notifications. All in one
consolidated UI that is os and platform independent, runs in any standards
compliant browser on any device/browser configurationon any device pc, hybrid
touch phone tablet etc.

It runs offline, infact it keeps track of network connection changes and
informs user if system goes online/offline. In chrome it also runs in
background. I have implemented most of the above stuff other than facebook and
remote control stuff. I plan to add bunch of other stuff, all I need is more
time thanks to college. Anyone willing to invest? Lol.

------
kartikkumar
A few different things:

\- Finishing up my PhD -> working on figuring out what's going on in Uranus'
outer ring system
([https://github.com/kartikkumar/StoMi](https://github.com/kartikkumar/StoMi))

\- [http://www.gourbangrow.com](http://www.gourbangrow.com) -> My second
attempt at a startup, focussed on the smart gardening/smart farming sector ->
check it out!

\- [http://www.spaceup.nl](http://www.spaceup.nl) -> bringing the SpaceUp
movement ([http://www.spaceup.org](http://www.spaceup.org)) to The Netherlands

------
buxton
[http://www.passinglives.com](http://www.passinglives.com) an online obituary
site, with a focus on long form photo obituaries so people are able to write a
short story of someone's life rather than a few lines that you would find in a
newspaper. A couple of sites in the States have a similar theme, but here in
Europe still very much a new idea. We think it's cool because it's everything
a newspaper obituary isn't - very affordable, global, interactive, perpetual,
shareable. It's also ad free which makes it a respectable place to come to pay
tribute to loved ones.

------
meerita
[http://notegraphy.com](http://notegraphy.com)

Because a simple tool to write & share beautifully is attracting a lot of
people (+250k iOS users) and generating a different way of sharing text (+600k
notes, now 12k daily). Also, technically speaking it's a nice example of
technology marriage: the web and the native app enviroments. Android version
soon, if you want to test drive, /android and suscribe.

I never got bored in the project. I've designed both iOS and the web
applications and also helped to code LESS/HTML and SVG to create the base
product and automated many things. It's fun as hell.

------
tstack
[http://lnav.org](http://lnav.org) \-- A fancy log file viewer for the
terminal. Cool because it provides a lot of features over 'tail -f' without
being more complicated to use. Just point lnav at your files at it will auto-
detect the messages format and present you with a single time-ordered view of
your log files.

It also has more advanced features
([http://lnav.org/features/](http://lnav.org/features/)) that are usually only
available in server-based solutions, like doing SQL queries over log messages.

------
BWStearns
Citation manager for academic papers that takes biblio information out of
Google Books and Worldcat to make generating those annoying citations easier.
I'm also trying to make it so that it's good to use while researching to
maintain quotes and research topics.

Just finished the standard book section. Debating between working on web-based
stuff next or periodicals. Web might be fun because I could build some kind of
indexer to store the exact page cited at that time, but periodicals might be
more useful for potential users.

------
bharani_m
[http://www.resumonk.com/](http://www.resumonk.com/) \- Resumonk is an online
resume (CV) maker.

I just launched a major update with lots of changes to the resume editor. Also
improved the DOC conversion and templating code quite a bit.

It's cool because I think it is the most intuitive online resume maker out
there that helps the job seekers in standing out from the other applicants
through their resume but without actually going over the top with "super-
creative" designs.

------
hiddentao
I'm building [https://www.autonomail.com](https://www.autonomail.com)

User-friendly PGP encrypted email as a Chrome app. Open source. Will work with
a proprietary mail protocol and eventually with standard IMAP servers too
(building on previous work I did with
[https://github.com/hiddentao/browsermail](https://github.com/hiddentao/browsermail)).
Pricing still to be worked out though am thinking of making it Cryptocoin-
only.

------
ergo14
[https://appenlight.com](https://appenlight.com) \- Unique application
exception and performance monitoring that saves time.

Why it's great?

Combining performance metrics + powerful exception reports and pure logging
into single package makes optimization and debugging way easier than having X
solutions in separate places. Works especially well for complex applications.

One of cool features is that we offer access to all data like SQL queries even
in free plan - unlike New Relic and others.

------
chaotic-good
[https://github.com/Lazin/Akumuli](https://github.com/Lazin/Akumuli) \-
embedded time-series database. I'm trying to achieve very high write
throughput - about 1M updates per second. The key idea here is to store data
in large sorted files and search them with interpolation search with fall-back
to binary search in some cases. I expect this method to be much more efficient
than b-tree or LSM-tree for time-series data.

------
creativityhurts
[http://www.detoolbox.com](http://www.detoolbox.com)

Based on the “Disciplined Entrepreneurship” book and framework used by Bill
Aulet, Managing Director of the Martin Trust Center for MIT Entrepreneurship,
DEToolbox is a set of checklists and tools to help you stay on track, and grow
a healthy and successful startup. We already have a couple hundreds of users
and the app is currently used at MIT as part of the Entrepreneurship
Development Program.

------
StuieK
Slant ([http://slant.co](http://slant.co)). I'm certainly biased, but I think
it's slowly starting to get pretty useful for picking a tool/app/service etc
with the collaborative pro/con UI. Example:
[http://www.slant.co/topics/103/~what-is-the-best-laptop-
for-...](http://www.slant.co/topics/103/~what-is-the-best-laptop-for-
programmers-under-1-500)

------
JoeyTheTitan
An iPhone app that motivates you to work harder.. Simply put you set goals and
then.... I really can't give the idea away, I'm working hard day and night and
it will be released in the next 8 weeks.

This app motivates you to achieve your goals. There are 3 twists on my idea
however which make it different to other apps. I will definitely be using it
myself so hopefully other will feel it helps them to achieve their goals also
:)

------
davidnagy
Working on the WunderBar - Internet of Things Starter Kit for App Developers.

Why cool? 1\. You can build IoT connected apps in under 10 minutes. 2\. SDKs
for iOS, Android & Node.js. 3\. It's open source.

We'd love your feedback, thoughts & comments.

Check it out here: [http://www.dragoninnovation.com/projects/35-wunderbar-by-
rel...](http://www.dragoninnovation.com/projects/35-wunderbar-by-
relayr?src=dn)

------
michaelkoz
I run [http://goodereader.com](http://goodereader.com) basically a website
devoted to digital publishing, e-reader and eBook industry news.

Also, [http://apps.goodereader.com](http://apps.goodereader.com) which is our
android/blackberry 10 app store, over 100,000 apps so far, in terms of sheer
amount of apps, we're the 6th largest in the world right now.

------
adaline
Working on updating [http://mixbolt.com/](http://mixbolt.com/) , DJ tool in
the browser.

I hope it lets lots of people enjoy their music without having to download or
pirate expensive software. I have recently open sourced it and looking for
help on the project:
[https://github.com/adaline/mixbolt](https://github.com/adaline/mixbolt)

------
skykooler
I am building Lightningbeam
([http://lightningbeam.blogspot.com](http://lightningbeam.blogspot.com)),
which is a vector graphics animation program that aims to be an open-source
replacement for Adobe Flash. It can export to both SWF and HTML5 Canvas, and
supports ActionScript on both platforms (meaning you can write code once and
run it on all platforms).

------
ankitoberoi
AdPushup ([http://www.adpushup.com](http://www.adpushup.com)), to help
publisher optimize ad revenues.

[http://www.adpushup.com/blog/adpushup-helped-publishers-
doub...](http://www.adpushup.com/blog/adpushup-helped-publishers-double-their-
adsense-revenues/) \- This post helps explain what we do, much better.

------
return0
Traveling tips for getting from point a to Point b:
[http://hopgenie.com](http://hopgenie.com)

(under construction)

------
stevekemp
A self-hosted alternative to disqus:

[https://github.com/skx/e-comments/](https://github.com/skx/e-comments/)

Its cool because communication is fun.

(I will continue to plug my console email client to
[http://lumail.org/](http://lumail.org/) because email is cool, and scripting
email with lua is even cooler still!)

------
david927
Brodlist ([http://brodlist.com](http://brodlist.com)), because the web was
never meant to be a bunch of read-only text files.

Our querying ability (no joins needed) and speed doesn't just open up big data
and semantic data, but possibly even allows the web to be reshaped as a
collection of data rather than text.

------
wilsonfiifi
[https://github.com/johnwilson/bytengine](https://github.com/johnwilson/bytengine)
a CMS repository with an interesting twist, built with Go, Mongodb and Redis.

It's cool because it allows you to organize your content in files/folders and
retrieve it using a rich query language.

------
hiburo
We are working to make team management effortless and fun. Some of the
features that make it possible: achievements, kanban board, online time
counter, simple activity feed and dropbox integration. The result of this is
called Hiburo [0].

[0] - [https://hiburo.com/](https://hiburo.com/)

------
pretzel
[https://retred.org](https://retred.org) is a repository of (right now
historical) events. There wasn't a good place where you can view and (soon
will be able to add/edit) historical facts, not to mention cutting it up in
various ways to see how things relate.

~~~
grantism
this is such a great idea!

it would be great to be able to choose a series of events (e.g. d-day or the
Beatles tour in 1967) and see the progression of events across a map in the
order they happened.

or to get a cross section of all the events that happened on a given date
around the world or in a chosen area.

edit: after exploring further I realise some of this is already possible.
again, a great idea!

~~~
pretzel
Thanks - as you say, if you search for a thing you will see the events with
lines between them showing the progression of events in chronological order.

You can use the time bar on the top to alter the date range, and there are
"favourite" era's selectable at the drop down down the bottom.

------
lauriswtf
Datazenit – Database management in the cloud. Live data visualizations,
content editor, schema builder and more.

* Homepage: [http://datazenit.com/](http://datazenit.com/)

* Twitter: [https://twitter.com/datazenit](https://twitter.com/datazenit)

------
alexbilbie
[http://elections.io/](http://elections.io/) (site not available just yet) -
open data platform with historical election results and candidates.

Launching in the next few weeks for the EU Parliament, UK 1/3 council, London
borough, and mayoral elections.

~~~
sumedh
Just out of curiosity, how are you going to monetize this?

~~~
alexbilbie
I'm not interested in monetising it to be honest

------
jbl
I'm working on some apps that make it easy to track time on tasks. The end
goal is to be able to build out personal workload forecasts.

The whole thing is built around integrations with existing services. Today,
Asana and Toggl. Tomorrow, GitHub, Google Calendar, and who knows what else!

------
pypetey
I am working on a site for adding local adverts:
[http://oglos.info/](http://oglos.info/)

I am trying to create unique, simple and compact navigation. It's an early
version of my page but I'd appreciate all hints, suggestions, directions etc.

------
pawelkomarnicki
[https://www.getlikemind.com](https://www.getlikemind.com) — it's a social
network for meeting new, interesting people (no dating); today we roll out
first stage of our web client, being also the Android and Windows Phone client
;)

------
quantabytes
[http://www.quantabytes.com](http://www.quantabytes.com) makes Bitcoin
analysis simple. It's cool to work on because we know almost nothing about the
structure of Bitcoin's block chain and how it is evolving over time.

------
hfreire
[http://www.linkafy.com](http://www.linkafy.com) Control your home from a
tablet. One app, multiple mobile platforms. An Internet of Things mobile
application and Platform as a Service for appliance manufacturers.

~~~
kartikkumar
Very cool! I'm a bit perplexed about the "sharing control" feature. I'm
assuming you're going to be deploying some serious security into the app.

Anyway, going to keep an eye out for your progress!

------
matlock
[https://www.codeship.io](https://www.codeship.io) \- Working on bringing
Continuous Deployment to every team, because it's so much better, but still
hard to accomplish for small or medium sized teams

------
zebra
Tree based todo list + time tracker + productivity log + deadlines + work
reports

Its main feature is to help you organize projects with 1000s of details in
them

Note: it is usable at the moment, but it is not ready

[http://todo.yt/](http://todo.yt/)

~~~
duiker101
clicking on the screenshot does nothing :( latest chrome on windows

~~~
zebra
Sorry, I rushed it out, prod server has different config :(

Everything will be fixed in 15 minutes.

------
cinskiy
[http://gameofworlds.net](http://gameofworlds.net) a voxel video game with
custom everything.

It's cool because you can change everything, even program terrain and blocks
distribution over the world.

------
qhoc
Anyone interested in connecting with their favorite TV show casts? I collected
all cast Twitter accounts and show them in one place:
[http://tivify.com/](http://tivify.com/)

------
SocrateInShorts
Working on an online music notation editor that is guitar oriented, a bit like
guitar pro but online. It will allow people to share their work. Started this
to play with angularjs and kineticJS, having fun !

------
S4M
A web app to give maths exercise to high school students and correct them. I
am making the app understand symbolic calculus, so it would pinpoint exactly
what the student got wrong.

~~~
asselinpaul
cool, any link?

~~~
S4M
I only have a super unpolished version now, without a domain name. If you want
I can send you the link to my server by email - my email is in my profile.

------
grantism
I Had this idea ages ago, but waited too long to start building it.

search for recipes based on the ingredients you have:
[http://chowdown.co](http://chowdown.co)

------
nyddle
[http://trysnitch.com](http://trysnitch.com), simple mobile notifications to
send from your code in JSON format.

It's cool because dead simple and flexible.

------
publicprivacy
entrylevel.co - Which will be a portal for entry level tech jobs. Since I had
a hard time finding a good one. I believe this is a solvable problem.

~~~
flylib
ever seen this one before?
[https://www.firstjob.com](https://www.firstjob.com)

------
feedeo
[http://www.feedeo.io](http://www.feedeo.io) Automatically advertise your
products on every search.

------
rgbrgb
[https://surfer.io/](https://surfer.io/) because people should own the images
they share

------
ossamaben
[http://www.followletter.com](http://www.followletter.com)

The new way to read and discover newsletters.

------
fawyd
I'm working on a event/what to do discovery site that does not sucks :)

------
flipcoder
p2p file transfer tool w/ some cool features like auto-accept rules, tag-based
(semantic fs) syncing

[http://deployanything.com](http://deployanything.com) (win,mac,lin + pi)

Tech: C++11, Qt, node.js

------
scotthtaylor
Great thread!

